# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Tuatahi axe project -  small axe / hatchet for hunting,  tramping, fishing etc

## Gruffle

Hi all, I have been on the look out for a small "forest" axe, something like  Granfors Bruk small forest axe, or hunter's axe. This type of axe is quite common overseas, but there don't seem to be any NZ made options.

I discovered Tuatahi (a fantastic NZ manufacturer of specialty racing and work axes) has recently come out with what they call their "camp axe":

https://www.tuatahiaxes.com/copy-of-work-axes

I put my name on the list to buy one, everything is made from scratch and it takes about 2-3 months, and offered them a few suggestions about how I think it could be improved to suit hunters, fisherman, trampers etc.

At 2kg and 23" long it's really a bit too big and heavy to carry in a day pack, and is a bit overkill for small jobs around a camp or building emergency shelter if the weather packs it in and you need to doss down away from main camp.

the head is 1.5kg which is enough for pretty serious firewood processing / splitting etc around the house, but at 23" I think the handle is a bit short, somewhere around 26" - 28" would suit most people better I think.

So, I asked whether they can make me the camp axe with a slightly longer handle, and while they're at it why not make a small version which really does suit use in the bush in a day pack?

Expecting them just to say "thanks, we'll consider it" then just ignore me completely, I was blown away to get a return email saying, "OK, send us a drawing for the kind of axe you want".

So, I have taken it upon myself to get together a design brief for what I will call the Tuatahi Bush Axe, and would love to hear some feedback from the clver folk on this fine site who would use such an item.

Here are my thoughts which I have already sent to Tuatahi, would welcome any feedback I can pass onto them.
And if they can make something to suit, maybe we can set up a group buy? If we can get together 10 buyers I'm sure they would make it work, and we'd have the world's best bush axe...

This type of axe is quite common overseas, but there don't seem to be any NZ made options.

I have done a lot of thinking about this topic, and over the weekend did a lot of reading which backed up my original thoughts.
BTW, the Finnish and Japanese designs are closest to my way of thinking...

The basic brief would be:

A light, accurate tool with the emphasis on balance rather than heavy chopping power.  

Uses: cutting dead wood (ie manuka, pine etc) for making fires.
Splitting small wood for fire making.
Felling small live trees less than about 6" diameter 
Cutting saplings for trail clearing, campsite clearing, limbing branches from larger dead trees for firewood, making stakes to be used in shelter building.

This axe would be of interest to people who take a day pack for hunting, fishing or tramping, but the weather closes in and it's necessary to quickly make camp. It's light and handy enough to carry in a day pack, and means a large knife does not need to be carried also.
In this "survival" scenario it is used to cut small trees and branches to make shelter, split firewood etc. With the bearded shape you can hold it behind the head and use it like a big knife to cut rope or large flax etc for shelter building.

Skinning and game processing:
For small game it can be used to cut off rabbits' feet and head before skinning etc.
Could also be used for helping to skin larger game like deer and goats, breaking bones, cartilage, sinews etc, and those heavier jobs normally done with a large knife.  

Axe head:

head weight 700- 1000g max  

The head has a bearded shape, deep notched to allow the axe  to be held right behind the head and used for smaller tasks such as whittling points on stakes, small carving jobs, stripping bark off stakes etc.

Cutting edge approx 5" , fairly straight edge.
This axe can double up and take over some of the duties of a large knife when held right behind the head.
The poll is tempered, and squared off for small hammering duties, like knocking in tent pegs or small stakes for shelter building.

handle length 19" (mainly for single handed use, but long enough for two handed use occasionally for felling a larger tree or cutting firewood) This length allows it to be put into a day pack, or strapped to the outside. Light enough to carry tramping, hunting, fishing etc (I would also suggest offering this same axe head with a shorter (14") handle, as a hatchet, for people who really want to keep it light and portable.

Handle has a prominent end knob for good grip.
Handle just below head has enough thickness to provide strength against twisting (ie when splitting tough wood you can twist and wiggle the head and it won't snap)
But not so thick you can't wrap your hand around it, for using when doing finer work holding the axe right behind the head.
Some subtle knurling just behind the head to improve grip when hands are wet and slippery.
Handle is fairly straight for more accurate cutting.

These are just my brief thoughts, but I think you could find a very good market both in NZ and overseas for an axe like this.
Using Tuatahi's great reputation for racing and work axes, and combining in some features to suit the outdoors people (and there are lots of those in NZ) these type of products would open up a whole new market for you I think.
After all, every good kiwi bloke man should have a reliable small axe than can turn it's hand to many jobs, small enough to carry on a tramp or a hunt.

----------


## MSL

Id be up for one, closer to the Finnish style, no knurling on handle?  Ive had two of their work axes, the handles are excellent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

@MSL
I will be hopefully be bringing in some of these D - with next Tent import from Siberia  (Spring arrival)
Our mate on the Coast got his name on one already

----------


## MSL

Ill take one like the 1st photo.  Id still like a tuatahi one aswell though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ubique

Yeah, like that first one Sarvo. Any indication of price point?

----------


## Sarvo

> Yeah, like that first one Sarvo. Any indication of price point?


Not cheap and no quick ETA
He makes all to order so he told my wife and wont be pushed
I will get back on here when have something more concrete to show.

----------


## Sidney

I'd be on for a Tuatahi or 2 potentially... I think you are right about a slightly longer hander for the camp axe and a shorter lighter package for a genuine carry axe. Would prefer more traditional shape rather than excessive bearding.. but I have seen some that I really like... the second one of Sarvos from the top is not bad.  I would contour out the inside notch closest to the handle I reckon..

Might be on for one of yours too Sarvo..

I have a bit of a thing for axes, and knives and rifles and bows and bikes and boats...... ah shit...

----------


## Gruffle

Ok thanks everyone, I'll pass the feedback onto Tuatahi. The axes that Sarvo showed are the kind of thing I want. I think the Japanese beard is a bit too much, the Finnish / Siberian design is more what I'm looking for. This is a very common design in Finland, Russia, and other places in the frozen north. The Finns never really used saws at all in their logging (except for cross cutting) so they were masters in axe design and axe work. They had dozens of axe types for different roles, but every man had his own general purpose axe.

----------


## Ftx325

there is a seller on trade me from nelson who sells smaller axes .... and I believe they are locally made ... and example in the link , check his other listings for other options .

https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...5?bof=6guJaJdB

look like excellent quality and could probably make to suit whatever is required .

----------


## terryf

Have you had a look at the Dragonhawk by Black Dragon Forge?

----------


## kukuwai

@Gruffle you have any idea of price if you get 10 buyers? 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## norsk

I think the Norwegian Kvisteøks is what you are looking for.
Bearded Axes look neat but unless you are hewing beams,the beard is pointless.

A Kvisteøks literally (branch-axe) is for limbing a fallen tree ,felling small trees and chopping out face cuts.It has enough weight to be useful and chops well above its weight.I use one for driving felling wedges at work and it's perfect.

The Grunsfors forest axe is a bit light as a general purpose axe. Here is a GB side by side with a Kvisteøks, both are the same lengte but have a different shaped head.

----------


## norsk

...

----------


## Tentman

Great project and I think your specs are pretty much on the mark.

Follows is a picture of a tomahawk I carried for over 30 years of "armed tramping" .  It weights 1120gms complete, and the handle measures 600mm - which is a bit longer than desirable, but allows it to cut like a bigger axe.  I reckon this wee chap saved our lives one very difficult afternoon in deep Fiordland when all three of us in a party got hypothermic - somehow we realised (mostly you don't, which is why hypothermia gets so many people) what was happening and were able to warm our way out of it with a big fire provided by the wee tomahawk.

----------


## Tentman

I meant to mention that this tomahawk has been in my possession for about 50 years (I do recall the day I'd saved enough pocket money to buy it)  It must be on at least its 5th ot 6th handle, and this illustrates a point that the handle must be able to be either obtained or made long after the initial sale.

Also, yes I can see the point of a bearded type, but the thickness and temper of the blade then needs a lot more consideration than is normal in an "off the shelf" tool.  

If you can stay close to the original brief and at the heavier end of your scale, count me in.  Thanks

----------


## Gruffle

no idea on price yet, they are on holidays. I'm pretty sure the version I have is the commercial version, it looks completely finished and is branded etc. So I'm guessing they'll open up orders in the new year, but that's just my guess. I'll see if they're open to a group buy discount

----------


## Marty Henry

Well let's see a picture then

----------


## Gruffle

They asked me not to send out any pics when the prototype was underway, I guess they don't want them floating around on the internet until the design etc is finalised. They are on hols now, but one they're back at work I'll ask if they are OK with me posting pics here. Given that it's their product, they might want to do the release on their website. Either way I'll update here once I know

----------


## No.3

Good on you for backing the maker, a few would probably bash happy pics all over the web and not even realize the potential issue!

----------


## Gruffle

yeah, in the end its their product, brand and reputation, I'm just the beta tester. But you guys will know first when they are ready for release

----------

